# favorite rims for cyclocross?



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

What rims are recommended now for running 30mm to 40mm CX tires?


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

MudSnow said:


> What rims are recommended now for running 30mm to 40mm CX tires?


21 to 24 ID rims. I'd go with carbon rims with the hookless bead as they don't pinch flat as bad as aluminum rims.


----------



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

Stoneman said:


> 21 to 24 ID rims. I'd go with carbon rims with the hookless bead as they don't pinch flat as bad as aluminum rims.



Something like this?


----------



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

Are Stan's Grail and Pacenti SL25 performing well?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Kinlin XC279, with almost the exact same design as the HED Ardeness (see images below). It is the same width, and is a little bit deeper than the HED rim, so it should be a little bit stronger than the Ardeness (great for a rear wheel). 

Kinlin XC279 Specifications: 

-Weight- 490 grams per rim
-External Width- 23mm
-Internal Width-17.2mm
-Depth- 28mm
-ERD (Effective Rim Diameter)-584mm
-Material- Niobium/Aluminium

See comparison here:
Alloy Rim Roundup - Fairwheel Bikes Blog

KINLIN INDUSTRIAL CORPORATION | XC-279

Kinlin XC279 Rim Review - WheelBuilder.org


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

HED Belgium Plus?


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

Migen21 said:


> HED Belgium Plus?


I've been running these. they're great.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Ive been running HED Ardennes + for the past two seasons. I race and train on them in al conditions and they have been fantastic. Sub 1600g make them competitive with carbon but I'd argue more durable if you ride any trail or lots of gravel. For pure race wheels, carbon is awesome but for an all around, I love the HED wheels I use.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

HED Belgium Plus is the standard for alloy. Grails are rock solid and cheaper.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

Any nice 29er wheelset in the 21 - 24 ID width range that somebody is selling cheap cause they're upgrading to wider wheels.

Carbon if you have the money and/or racing I guess, but alum is nice for that ideal CX pressure that allows occasional rim strikes. With alum I don't cringe as much as rim striking carbon and I can visually inspect the rim for dents (which I have yet to see in my alum wheels despite rim striking almost 1x a ride).


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Hed Belgium Plus are hilariously overpriced, you can get comparable Kinlin rims for $100 less PER RIM. I have built up multiple sets of the Above Light Bicycle rims with BHS (Bitex) hubs and Sapim Laser spokes for under $700.00. That's what I'm running on my "gravel" bike now, Stiff, light (1450g), bulletproof.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

They aren't cheap, but I wouldn't call the Belgium Plus overpriced. They are as laterally stiff as any wheel I've ridden (admittedly not that many), and as bombproof as they come. 

I have 12k miles on a set that I started riding at 310lbs (down to 235lbs now). My personal opinion is that they are worth every penny, and then some...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

NOS Mavic Red Label GP4s preferably the Paris Roubaix SCCs
just saying


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

I am running a SC Stigmata and was looking for a wider rim than the WTB i19 AL that were OE. I ended up going with my wheel builders recommendation which was NOX Skyline with DT 350 hubs (36T). Can't wait to see how they are.


----------



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, I just built some HED Belgium+ rims on Novatec centerlock disc brake hubs. Came out really well. My only complaint about this rim is it's not available in 24h. It's a very nice rim.

Since people like 24h, now I am building the last pair of Pacenti SL25 that I could find. After that, I already have Stan's Grail on the way, which is probably going to be my default 24h rim.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

HED Belgium +, if you want a clincher rim brake. They build up beautifully, very round, and as stated are laterally stiff. 

You can get them in 24 hole in rim brake, not sure if about non-machined sidewall. But I bet if you called HED (or had your shop) they would send you out some. I'm not a big fan or 24 hole disc wheels though. 

I also like the cheap carbon rims for disc builds and I've got 2 or 3 sets of older Specialized Roval Control SL carbon MTB wheels pressed into gravel/cx training wheel service now. Those are also excellent and are very light.


----------



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

Stan's Grail rims, 24 spoke, triplet laced, on Novatec disc hubs.

Grail rims work for either high pressure road tires or low pressure CX tires, so are great for multi-purpose bikes.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

My daughter raced on the IronCross Wheels this season. She liked them


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

Wanted to follow up my post...I received the Nox asym wheelset with DT 350 36t hubs. Hubs are loud but the set has been excellent. Very happy with it. 

Side note, haven't used Stans for CX but they sure do know AL mtb wheels. Good people to work with too. If I was going AL I would be looking their way.


----------

